# Linux MINT WiFi not working!



## JaXKe (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi fellas,

I'm new to Linux world(I've tried Ubuntu several times but always got fed up with the difficulty, so I tried Mint), and just as I installed Linux Mint, my wireless card stopped working. Funny thing here is, that wi-fi does work when I boot up the live CD(actually live USB).

ACER Aspire 5750 - Intel i5 2.4GHz - Qualcomm Atheros AR5B97 wireless network adapter.

I'm posting this message with Windows.

Thank you.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend that you connect to your lan with an ethernet cable. Then run these two commands:


```
sudo apt-get update
```


```
sudo apt-get upgrade all
```
Reboot your computer after everything has been installed. Then see if you are still having issues with your wireless.


----------



## JaXKe (Apr 2, 2012)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would recommend that you connect to your lan with an ethernet cable. Then run these two commands:
> 
> ...


Okay, will try, thanks. :smile:


----------

